# Counter or Shelf over Washer/Dryer



## DavidATX (Jun 20, 2013)

Something like this?

I am going to build a shelf/counter over a washer and dryer and my question is will 3/4 plywood bow? The plywood would be about 6 ft long and 2 1/2 deep (depth of washer/dryer) I was thinking of adding a piece vertically right in between the washer/dryer that comes out about 18 inches so it is not as visible from the front for support. Do you think that is sufficient?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

How about moving the shelf up 1.5". 
Run a 1/2" ledger board along the back wall and the two sides for it to sit on.
Attach a piece of hardwood edging 3/4"x1-1/2 along the front edge, with 1-1/2" being the up/down thickness. That creates a lip on the front of the 3/4" plywood, gives the illusion of mass, and provides a means of stiffening the front. That, along with the ledger-board in the back, should keep it from sagging side/side.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

The Sagulator. HERE

It's a Online Calc. that computes sag. Best Damn Calc Ever.

I use it for Bookshelves, Cabinets, Etc….


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I would put at least a 2-1/4" edging strip/skirt around the entire shelf and one down the center. That's a lot of surface and someone might decide to put something heavy on it. I would make the skirt out of pine, 1X material not the Plywood.


----------

